# La Rocca Pipes?



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

After some great advice from forum members, I am in the market for a pipe with a good nice open draw. It was suggested that I look at Savinelli and use it with out the filter. How would I identify other pipes with this quality? Any pipe with a filter and just use it with out? I was looking a La Rocca pipes because they just look really nice. Any suggestions?


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Pipedreamz said:


> After some great advice from forum members, I am in the market for a pipe with a good nice open draw. It was suggested that I look at Savinelli and use it with out the filter. How would I identify other pipes with this quality? Any pipe with a filter and just use it with out? I was looking a La Rocca pipes because they just look really nice. Any suggestions?


I love La Rocca pipes!!


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

I just bought a savinelli natural. No option for a filter and I prefer it that way. Easier to clean.

Very open draw. Mine is almost an oom paul shape.


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

I've got a La Rocca Due that was my very first pipe. It had a real gurgle problem when I first got it, but now that its got some cake on it it smokes like a dream. The draw is wide open. It did get really hot when I first used it but again after it got some cake that issue went away. Though that may also be because it was my first pipe and I smoked so damned fast then. And oh yeah, the grain is beautiful as well.


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks guys I think I am going to get a La Rocca and a Savinelli, order some of the suggested tins and sit back and try to relax. Man, I really appreciate all the help. I have received! I will definitely stick around here!


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

i have a larocca fantasia and it is a top notch smoker its my plumcake pipe. they cake very fast,but the stain on the rim is quite thick and requires alot of attention not to melt so watch youre matches mike t


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Brinson said:


> I just bought a savinelli natural. No option for a filter and I prefer it that way. Easier to clean.
> 
> Very open draw. Mine is almost an oom paul shape.


The Sav I recommended to him is a type that allows the Balsa wood filter to be inserted. Without that it is quite open. I do not have an opinion on La Rocca pipes as I have never tried one. I'll defer on that question.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Pipedreamz said:


> . . .order some of the suggested tins and sit back and try to relax. Man, I really appreciate all the help. I have received!


Great posts. Love the enthusiasm.

One last suggestion. . .don't order a bunch of tins just yet. Go sign up for the

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/78493-newbie-sampler-trade-pipes.html

It's a resource set up just for people like you. And should get you a taste of 5 - 10 blends hand-picked by one of the forum junkies, for the price of 1 tin.


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

CaptainEnormous said:


> Great posts. Love the enthusiasm.
> 
> One last suggestion. . .don't order a bunch of tins just yet. Go sign up for the


I will surely do this. I got a sample of Frog Morton today from a gentleman at the smoke shop today. It's official, I do not like aromatics.


----------



## Tobacco Burner of Mars (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm pretty new to pipe smoking and I got myself a La Rocca Sergio pipe. I really like it alot. The price range for the La Rocca is about 50-60 dollars so affordable. I will only say that the pipe I got blistered a small amount when I got it too hot with some plug tobacco. So I dont use plug with this pipe now. I am shopping for a 4th pipe now and looking at one La Rocca online.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

if you want something that smokes good, has a good draw, and isnt too pricey, look into carey pipes, they have a system that some mistake for filters, but there not, you can use them if you wish, but again, there not filters, just look into them, i have two and am folling in love with them more and more, i find my self smoking from them more then my dunhill, and maybe even more then my sav and charatan (but maybe not. lol.)


----------

